# Segmentation Fault

## Zillode

Hallo,

Ik een probleem met een aantal gnome-applicaties (gnome-terminal,...) alsook anjuta. Ik krijg kortweg een 'Segmentation Fault' wanneer ik 1 van die programma's start

Mijn emerge-info:

```

Portage 2.1.1 (default-linux/amd64/2006.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 x86_64 AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 2800+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.5

Last Sync: Fri, 22 Sep 2006 22:30:01 +0000

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.29

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -msse3"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -msse3"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo http://www.ibiblio.org/gentoo http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo ftp://ftp.fu-berlin.de/unix/X11/ftp.x.org ftp://ftp.sunet.se/pub/X11"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O2 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s"

LINGUAS=""

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage-src"

SYNC="rsync://134.184.49.10/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X a52 aac alsa amd apache2 api arts asf avi berkdb bitmap-fonts browserplugin cdr cli crypt cups dlloader doc dri dv dvd dvdr dvdread eds elibc_glibc emboss encode esd ffmpeg firefox flac flash foomaticdb fortran ftp gif gimp gimpprint gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal imap imlib input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse isdnlog java jpeg kernel_linux lirc_devices_serial logitech-mouse lzw lzw-tiff mng mono mp3 mpeg msn mysql ncurses nforce nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl opera optimizations oss pam pcre pdflib perl php png pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection ruby scanner sdl seamonkey session spell spl ssl subversion tcpd tiff truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb userland_GNU v4l video_cards_nvidia videos vim-with-x vorbis win32ddl xinerama xml xorg xpm xv xvid xvmc zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Ik hoop dat er mij iemand kan helpen,

Bedankt

----------

## nixnut

```
LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O2 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s" 
```

Heb je die zelf gezet? Probeers eens zonder dan

----------

## Zillode

ja die had ik zelf gezet

Ik heb ze nu commented en hetvolgende geemerged: gcc glibc python binutils gnome-terminal

maar ik krijg nog steeds de segmentation fault

----------

## fuge

Ik dacht dat dat met het defect ramgeheugen kon temaken hbb, mss iemand die hier kan confirmeren? Voer eens memtest86 met de livecd om je geheugen te testen dan weet je het direct.

----------

## Zillode

de ram is in orde. ik heb een emerge -e system uitgevoerd en het is gefixed! (het was in 1 van de laatste 90 packages van system waar iets verkeerd zat, maar ik weet niet exact welke ebuild).

bedankt voor de hulp.

greetz,

Zillode

----------

